# Show us your best sunsets….



## dolina (Sep 9, 2022)

Let’s see your best sunset pictures.




Another day at Red Beach by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2022)

I really like this shot. Beautiful picture.


----------



## PCM-madison (Sep 9, 2022)

Venus transiting the setting Sun.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Sep 9, 2022)

Bandon, Oregon


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2022)

Great shot, HeavyPiper.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Sep 10, 2022)

Click said:


> Great shot, HeavyPiper.


Thanks


----------



## dolina (Sep 10, 2022)

Thank you Click, HeavyPiper and Raptors

Good work HeavyPiper & PCM




2011 Las Piñas-Parañaque Critical Habitat by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2022)

Very very nice shot. Well done, Paolo.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 11, 2022)

San Diego CA USA


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2022)

Lovely shots, Josephandrews.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 12, 2022)

Moorea in 2011 - good old Canon 7D with the 24-105 - Tahiti - It is a magical place


----------



## dolina (Sep 12, 2022)

Lovely images gents





There is always tomorrow by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Sep 13, 2022)

Candaba Sunrise by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

Raptors
Ramage
HeavyPiper
Click
ISv
shire_guy
EricN


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2022)

Lovely shot!


----------



## dolina (Sep 14, 2022)

Red Hat by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

Click
EricN
HeavyPiper


----------



## shire_guy (Sep 14, 2022)

This is the township of Gunnedah which sits in an agricultural area of north eastern NSW


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 16, 2022)

Another shot from Moorea


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2022)

Beautiful sky. Nicely done, Ramage.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 16, 2022)

One more


----------



## Johnw (Sep 16, 2022)

The harbor at Ushuaia, Argentina, near Tierra Del Fuego.


----------



## dolina (Sep 16, 2022)

Candaba Orange by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Sep 17, 2022)

2011 Las Piñas-Parañaque Critical Habitat by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

shire_guy
Rampage
HeavyPiper


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, I especially like the Candaba Orange.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2022)

Lovely shot.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Oct 16, 2022)

JohnC - Nice shot


----------



## JohnC (Oct 16, 2022)

HeavyPiper said:


> JohnC - Nice shot


Thank you!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 17, 2022)

red can be
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jhMZXH
" title="cape cod red"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50073153323_31ccc10838_k.jpg" width="2048" height="1115" alt="cape cod red"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2022)

Beautiful sky. Very nice shot.


----------



## JustUs7 (Oct 27, 2022)

A couple from this past weekend. Pulled off the side of the road and walked maybe 20 steps to the lakeshore of Lake Michigan near Ludington, MI at the state park there. Thought about avoiding the breakers, but it was more fun to include them with the 16mm ultra wide.


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2022)

Very nice shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## HenryL (Oct 29, 2022)

View from Stony Mountain, Shenandoah National Park


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2022)

Beautiful picture. Well done, HenryL.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Oct 30, 2022)

Sunset on the Oregon coast


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2022)

Lovely shot! Nicely done, HeavyPiper.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 31, 2022)

Nicely done, JohnC


----------



## JohnC (Oct 31, 2022)

SteveC said:


> Nicely done, JohnC


Thank you very much SteveC!


----------



## JohnC (Nov 8, 2022)

last night on Lake Lanier


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2022)

Nice picture, John.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Nov 9, 2022)

Yes, very nice John


----------



## JohnC (Nov 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice picture, John.


Thank you Click!!


----------



## JohnC (Nov 13, 2022)

HeavyPiper said:


> Yes, very nice John


Much appreciated!!


----------

